# Eyes in the back of his head



## NateS (Apr 8, 2010)

literally

1.






2.





3.  Closer crop of #2





4.  HE"S GONNA JUMP!!!!





I know, I know....I need to find some different subjects besides baby wolf spiders...they're just so darn cute, everywhere in my yard....and surprisingly easy to capture.


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 8, 2010)

i really like #3 even though it is a crop of #2 =)


----------



## TJ K (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know about "cute"  but definitely awesome shots! The last one is just great.


----------



## NateS (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate the comments.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 9, 2010)

Nate
You are really getting these spider shots down to a science. The spiders may not be  cute, but they are very interesting.
I like the short stories with them as well.


----------



## NateS (Apr 12, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Nate
> You are really getting these spider shots down to a science. The spiders may not be  cute, but they are very interesting.
> I like the short stories with them as well.



Thank you sir...I appreciate it.  I'm shocked at how "friendly" these little guys are and how close they let me get without running off.  As long as I use slow movements, they don't seem to mind me at all...that sure helps a lot.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 12, 2010)

That is wicked.  I wonder how he knows which set of eyes he is looking through?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2010)

some great shots.  How close were you to these lil guys?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 14, 2010)

These are plain GOOD!
Very well focussed ... and their "surround-eyes" are really something, most of all when you see them from behind - and you STILL SEE EYES! :shock:


----------



## NateS (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks all.  

DBJ - I was probably about 1 foot away or so..maybe a hair less.  I was at minimum focus distance and 1:1 and I think that is about 10-12" from end of lens to subject.

LaFoto - Thank you.  His eyes were truly crazy and it explains why he could see me coming no matter where I was coming from.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like them a lot. Well done!


----------



## dom yo (Apr 14, 2010)

great shots!
i will now never go into your threads ever again, i just got mad willys


----------



## NateS (Apr 14, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> I like them a lot. Well done!



Thanks Josh



dom yo said:


> great shots!
> i will now never go into your threads ever again, i just got mad willys



Don't go that far....I have a couple of nice butterfly threads I just started.


----------

